# Custom Tshirt Design App and Fullfillment



## asclark67 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello all, I've found a lot of info on tshirt design apps. I've tried my hand at freelance coders and other software but nothing seems to work out right. Their work and reliability for support was just to risky to run a business on. I am looking for a fulfillment service which lends the use of their custom designlab to websites. the end result would be a site like click-shirt.com, which uses reputable fullfillment service cafepress. So far I've found SonicShack.com, but i havent' had the opportunity to check it out. If anyone knows of sites that offer this please post under this thread as I will continue researching this topic. 

ps I am aware of expertlogo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try Pikiware.com - they offer that service. 

If you want to do the printing, you can use their app, or you can find one of their partners that uses the app and have them do the printing.


----------

